# whats the most powerful long range wireless adapter



## valtopps (Nov 23, 2010)

*whats the most powerful long range wireless adapter (must read)*

i had a linksys wmp-54gs and can barely get any signal so i bought a netgear wnda 3100 usb adapter this is better. is there a better long range adapter out there .

updated


----------



## valtopps (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone know a good antenna?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 24, 2010)

Seek thejesus 
he has the knowledge in which you seek.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 24, 2010)

HAWKING HWDN1 IEEE 802.11b/g, IEEE 802.11n Draft U...

I've had a lot of success with this Hawking dish. Had interference issues with an old linksys and my internal on my laptop. Got this guy and a 4 ft. usb extension so I could put it up on top of my bookcase. I get full 20/30 Mbps just like its plugged in via ethernet. Very happy with this little dish.

There's also a 150N thats cheaper and the egg has it in stock. I can only speak for the 300N though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rosewill RNX-G1 IEEE 802.11b/g USB 2.0 Wireless Bl... + ASUS WL-ANT191 9dBi Wireless Antenna


----------



## valtopps (Nov 24, 2010)

well i mp thejesus hope he can help me out.


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 24, 2010)

google "cantenna"


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html

Make sure when you print the template that it does not automatically stretch to fit the page.  Also, you may scale it (keeping aspect ratio) to any size you wish.  I've made a couple much larger than the original template and they work great.

Of course, I had to use sturdier material and a different design for the support section.  I've posted pics here before in the ghetto mods thread but I'm too lazy to find them right now.


jmcslob said:


> Seek thejesus
> he has the knowledge in which you seek.





majestic12 said:


> google "cantenna"


Parabolic reflector works better and is easier to make.


----------



## valtopps (Nov 24, 2010)

i have no router im getting my signal from about 150-300 yards a way. so i think i need more the a piece of paper with foil on it. some one said alfa is a good adapter?
if i can some how make a antenna for my usb 3100 that would be great.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 24, 2010)

Build one!

Cantenna
Big Chuck homebrew
Cantenna homebrew

Hundreds of sites and options.


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^
One of my friends and I built one (cantenna) so he could leach onto a friend's connection about 200 meters away down the street.  It took a few tries to get it right, but the results were really good in the end.  As long as you do the math correctly, it is possible and really cheap.

I hadn't read anything about the parabolic reflectors for these kinds of applications, but the logic is there.  I'd probably try that first, as it requires less work and material.  Was considering an Alfa antenna as well, but the cantenna worked just fine for my friend.  I've seen some of them (Alfa antennas with supposed 9dB gains) sold for cheap ($7 on Amazon)... Best of luck anyway.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 24, 2010)

Well from were my router is to upstairs i was losing about 40% of my signal and Netflix would cut out every few hours so i looked in to it some more and come across the Linksys WRE54G which since i have had 0 issue's since i started to use it.

They can be a pain in the ass to setup but once setup ( mine at least ) has been perfect.  If you shop around you can pick a referb up for as little as $15-$17.

Here's one on the linksys site
http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/ou...VproductId82187551VVcatId543906VVviewprod.htm


----------



## hat (Nov 24, 2010)

I would recommend getting a PCI card adapter and replacing the phony antenna they give you with one of the DIY projects mentioned here.


----------



## valtopps (Nov 26, 2010)

theres so many different type of antennas?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2010)

valtopps said:


> i have no router im getting my signal from about 150-300 yards a way. so i think i need more the a piece of paper with foil on it. some one said alfa is a good adapter?
> if i can some how make a antenna for my usb 3100 that would be great.


I used my parabolic reflector to get a similar signal for a while.

edit:  Besides, it's free as long as you already have the materials.


----------



## valtopps (Dec 2, 2010)

**update ** well today i tried a 3lbs. can of planters peanuts and got amazing results. lol yes you heard me right. before i was getting 3 networks with the best signal of 18% on a clear day. now i got 5 networks with the best signal of 62%. i cant believe this but this really works. im wondering if planters is got a bigger can hehehe.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.wlanparts.com/product/DC...tenna-N-Female-Die-Cast---DC24HDPF1PF-EZ.html

Something among those lines with something built from one of these-
http://www.mikrotik.com/

I have setup multi mile wireless bridges with stuff from those 2 companies of that type.
Unless someone knows of better direct 2.4ghz antennas that will work well with 802.11 cards...


----------

